# Movies that get better every time you watch them. Yours?



## Bribie G (15/3/13)

LOTR

Avatar

Ronin

Mr Hulot's Holiday

Solaris (George Clooney version)

Pulp Fiction

The Longest Day

I could watch them once a month and they would never get stale


----------



## mwd (15/3/13)

I watch Wayne's World and Wayne's World 2 when I need lightening up.

When I worked in Nigeria the only movie we had was The Blues Brothers we knew every word off pat.

Ronin has got one of the worlds best car chases.


----------



## kevo (15/3/13)

LOTR

The Empire Strikes Back

American Beauty

Apolcalypso


----------



## dougsbrew (15/3/13)

harry enfield in kevin and perry, is an oldy, and a bit out there.
great sound track though, and rhys ifans - eyeball paul lol...


----------



## thedragon (15/3/13)

Ronin: great car chase scenes

Heat: one of the best cops and robbers movie ever - the scene with Pacino and De Nero in the restaurant is classic 

The usual suspects: brilliant

Casino: if I lived in the '70s, that is how I'd roll

The beach: reminds me of my younger backpacker years


----------



## goomboogo (15/3/13)

The Sound Of Music. It is an impossibility for this movie to get any better. But it does.


----------



## dougsbrew (15/3/13)

i havent seen ronin, must hire soon..
but when it comes to cars - chase scenes, great cars--
gone in 60 seconds with nick cage and a young angelina jolie..


----------



## Dave70 (15/3/13)

Goodfellas.

Once were warriors.

Sexy Beast.

Hero.

Das Boot.

Reservoir Dogs.

Boogie Nights.

Leaving Las Vegas.

Nil By Mouth.

Anything where Kate Winslet get her kit off. Which is virtualy everything. FF - Pause..


----------



## Camo6 (15/3/13)

Full Metal Jacket : "Zat you John Wayne"

Jaws : "Cage goes in the water, you go in the water, sharks in the water. Our shark."

Never get sick of either of these.


----------



## browndog (15/3/13)

Tombstone

Zoolander

Out for justice

The Matrix


----------



## marksfish (15/3/13)

monty pythons life of brian. ZULU.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/3/13)

The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Mattress (15/3/13)

2 Girls, 1 Cup. A real classic. I get something new out of it each time I watch it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/3/13)

Mattress said:


> 2 Girls, 1 Cup. A real classic. I get something new out of it each time I watch it.


You should check out the sequel, one guy one jar. It's a real cracker.


----------



## bum (15/3/13)

New question, guys - what are your favourite movies?


----------



## Dave70 (15/3/13)

bum said:


> New question, guys - what are your favourite movies?


Woah there fella, thats the kind of threadjacking that will see you in WPMO dock.
But since you asked.

Probably porn movies as a genre. Principally old school stuff if you please.
They provide either a spicy segue to _risque_ sex in the loungroom, or a quick one off the wrist in the lavatory. Either way, I'm sleepin good.

Its my curse as a utilitarian, you understand.


----------



## bruce86 (16/3/13)

The Boondock Saints ... greatest movie ever made and guess what right in time for St Paddys get on it


----------



## drew9242 (16/3/13)

Fight club 

Vanilla sky 

Pulp fiction

Inglorious bastards

Catch a fire

I like movies that make you think, tripping out while doing so is good as well.


----------



## felten (16/3/13)

Sakura Killers


----------



## punkin (16/3/13)

I bought and regularly watch;

Matrix collection

Kill Bill Collection

Lord of the Rings volumes

Donnie Darko


----------



## warra48 (16/3/13)

*Bullitt.* Great uber cool performance from Steve McQueen, and still one of the best car chase scenes ever. The rumble of that Mustang engine is awesome. And the best car in the movie? It's his girlfriend's Porsche 356, just beautiful.

*A Hard Days Night.* Every time I watch it, the music still gets me. Love the natural performances from the guys in it.

*In the Heat of the Night. *Great performances from the main actors, and you can almost feel the oppressive southern humid heat from the screen.

*My Fair Lady.* Just a brilliant musical version of a relatively simple story. Love it everytime we fire it up from the DVD.


----------



## Amber Fluid (16/3/13)

There are just too many these days to name... here are a few off the top of my head

*The Shawshank Redemption*

*See No Evil Hear No Evil*

*Ferris Bueller’s Day Off*

*The Thin Red Line*

*A Clockwork Orange*

*Apocalypse Now*

*Once Were Warriors*


----------



## manticle (16/3/13)

Clockwork orange

Godfather 1 and 2

Apocalypse Now

Star Wars & Empire Strikes Back

Matrix 1

Lost Highway

Perdita Durango


----------



## spog (16/3/13)

saving private ryan.
ronin.
harry brown.
star wars (the first 3)
taken.
castaway. 

cheers...spog....


----------



## pk.sax (16/3/13)

All great ones above many yesses to them. I'd admit to a chick flick, a lot like love.

One I've been trying to find again, Snips! (Bollywood English, 40ish minutes long).

Enemy at the gates still gets me. Munich. Fabulous men and their flying machines. Reservoir Dogs. Dil chahta hai. Speed.


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/3/13)

The Green Mile
Aliens
Predator
The Breakfast Club


----------



## Wolfman (16/3/13)

Mad max 1& 2

Once we're warriors

Dogs in space

Happy Gilmore

Trainspotting.


----------



## Bizier (16/3/13)

Sunset Bvd
Mullholland Dr (the two are linked)
12 Monkeys
Scarface
The Deer Hunter
Sergio Leone "Dollars" trilogy
Dancer in the Dark, though it is harrowing
And basically anything by Kubrick, Junet or Almodovar
And yeah... if Pulp Fiction is there, I'll enjoy watching it for the six thousandth time

Best movie in the world: Missing Link


----------



## Bribie G (16/3/13)

I should also add Independence Day, but unfortunately I can't watch it (or Jodie Foster's Contact etc) any more without getting it confused with "Mars Attacks".

Mars Attacks has a lot to answer for :huh:


----------



## Camo6 (16/3/13)

I love Apocalyptic movies. All the Mad Max's (almost all). 12 Monkeys. The Book of Eli. And one I mean to rewatch - The Road with Viggo Strider. I loved this movie but the missus hated it. A perfect review as far as I'm concerned. A Clockwork Orange rates high as with Apocalypse Now. Tho Charlie tops it in Hot Shots? " I loved you in wall street!". Can't fault most of the above mentioned.
Also:
District 9
American History X
Where the day takes you
Aliens
The Abyss
Fire in the Sky
Tinkerbell : The secret of the Wings

Ooh. Benici Del Toro still scares me in Fear and Loathing. Nothing like a drug crazed Samoan with a Bowie knife.


----------



## Nick JD (16/3/13)

_Empire Strikes Back. _

Never liked the ******* Rebellion and all their Jedi hoodoo.


----------



## bum (16/3/13)

I think we should restart this thread and enforce a rule where you have to explain in what ways the selected works "get better every time you watch them".

I'm not seeing very many films that work on multiple levels here.


----------



## Nick JD (16/3/13)

bum said:


> I think we should restart this thread and enforce a rule where you have to explain in what ways the selected works "get better every time you watch them".
> 
> I'm not seeing very many films that work on multiple levels here.


If you're gonna be like that then I'm going to say, _Legally Blonde_.


----------



## bum (16/3/13)

If you're gonna let me be like that then you have to justify your selection.


----------



## Camo6 (16/3/13)

bum said:


> New question, guys - what are your favourite movies?


Weekend at Bernies : Turns out he's dead! Took a coupla watches.

The Adventures of Ford Fairlane : Believe it or not it's not about a car!

Wake in Fright : On closer inspection the roos aren't acting.


----------



## Nick JD (16/3/13)

bum said:


> If you're gonna let me be like that then you have to justify your selection.


I don't think I've ever seen a movie that was better than the first time I saw it except _The Usual Suspects_, because I actually worked out WTF was going on in subsequent viewings - and developed a fondness for Kevin Spacey's awesomeness.

One of the best movies I've ever seen in my life I saw on mushrooms and if I could remember what it was called I bet you it would be better the second time. It had a duck in it and was in 3D but I can't recall needing 3D glasses.


----------



## bum (16/3/13)

Howard the Duck?

You weren't on mushrooms. That's just what the movie is like.


----------



## Bizier (16/3/13)

bum said:


> I think we should restart this thread and enforce a rule where you have to explain in what ways the selected works "get better every time you watch them".
> 
> I'm not seeing very many films that work on multiple levels here.


OK, if I changed my second selection to Inland Empire (Lynch's next film), which I saw the debut of at the Sydney State Theatre, I would have to justify how it works on one level, let alone multiple. It works on multiple levels much better than one. I find it hard to watch again though, I have seen it twice or three times.

And for the record, Mars Attacks is awesome and Will Smith eats kiwis.


----------



## bum (16/3/13)

Mulholland Dr is certainly a film that has many things to offer over several viewing and there's no need to swap it out.

Gotta say Dancer in the Dark was a great call. The end the second time I saw it was like a punch in the guts.


----------



## pb unleaded (16/3/13)

Fargo
Donnie Darko
Unforgiven
Welcome to the Dollhouse
The Big Lebowski


----------



## goomboogo (16/3/13)

My selection is better on subsequent viewings as I know more of the song lyrics and can sing along more heartily than the previous time.


----------



## Bizier (16/3/13)

Deadman.

Dispute this and I'll find and kill you.


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/13)

Kubric. U cant understand his genius the first time round on anything. 
Cinderella man
Fifth element
Love actually (fkn flame suit on. Maybe just cause its one of my missus all time fav movies. Works for me). 
Aliens
Gladiator
Matrix 1&2 (love 3 but ending blows)
Fight club
Life of brian (actually anything by the pythons boys). 
Bad boy bubby
Usual suspects
Cruel intentions (Reece before she got anorexic). 
Godfather2

Series.
Deadwood
Mrs browns boys. Maybe that's cause drinking wheb I watch it and its fkn hilarious. Not so much sober.


----------



## bum (16/3/13)

Bizier said:


> Deadman.
> 
> Dispute this and I'll find and kill you.


Stupid ******* white man.


----------



## spog (16/3/13)

practicalfool said:


> All great ones above many yesses to them. I'd admit to a chick flick, a lot like love.
> 
> One I've been trying to find again, Snips! (Bollywood English, 40ish minutes long).
> 
> Enemy at the gates still gets me. Munich. Fabulous men and their flying machines. Reservoir Dogs. Dil chahta hai. Speed.


enemy at the gates,forgot about that one,powerful flick ,must watch again...cheers..spog......


----------



## spog (16/3/13)

Wolfman said:


> Mad max 1& 2
> 
> Once we're warriors
> 
> ...


ahh,Mad Max .and so many bloody good aussie movies that go unoticed because they dont make a billion at the box office.looking forward to Wolf Creek 2, ..cheers...spog...


----------



## Bizier (16/3/13)

bum said:


> Stupid ******* white man.


Are you sure you have no tobacco?


----------



## Bizier (16/3/13)

Also haven't watched in a while, but Adaptation.

I only recently watched Synecdoche New York, and I will definitely watch it again, it seems Kaufman is also a Lynch fan.


----------



## givemeamash (16/3/13)

top gun, shawshank remption, the natural, and the Bourne films are always interesting every time cos I am still figuring ou who are the goodies and the badies


----------



## DUANNE (16/3/13)

spog said:


> ahh,Mad Max .and so many bloody good aussie movies that go unoticed because they dont make a billion at the box office.looking forward to Wolf Creek 2, ..cheers...spog...


running on empty was another good aussie movie with some classic cars too.still waiting for a sequel.


----------



## goomboogo (16/3/13)

I die a little bit.


----------



## browndog (17/3/13)

Bribie G said:


> I should also add Independence Day, but unfortunately I can't watch it (or Jodie Foster's Contact etc) any more without getting it confused with "Mars Attacks".
> 
> Mars Attacks has a lot to answer for :huh:


Gack, gack gack...gack


----------



## punkin (17/3/13)

I nominated Donnie Darko as one of mine. A bloke as dumb as me has to watch it more than once just to get it 

I find a bit more in it over a few viewings.


----------



## Nick JD (17/3/13)

punkin said:


> I nominated Donnie Darko as one of mine. A bloke as dumb as me has to watch it more than once just to get it
> 
> I find a bit more in it over a few viewings.


It took me a few goes to finally realise that the evil white bunny was the pilot that flew the aircraft thats engine landed on Donny.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (17/3/13)

Groundhog day.

BBB


----------



## TasChris (17/3/13)

Back to the future 1, 2 and 3.
The three films have to be the best series in movie history..

Cheers
Chris


----------



## petesbrew (17/3/13)

Okay I could probably come up with modern classic thinking man's movies. but that's just too hard.
Besides, everyone else has already done it.

Mad Max
Beerfest.
Stepbrothers
Talladega Nights - The legend of Ricky Bobby
Stripes
Dumb & Dumber
Major Payne
Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## kevo (17/3/13)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Groundhog day.
> 
> BBB


Some irony there.


----------



## manticle (18/3/13)

Bizier said:


> Are you sure you have no tobacco?


I TOLD YOU I DON'T SMOKE. I've had it up to here with this Indian malarky.

Agree with this, add this and texas chainsaw massacre (original only) to my list.

I had mulholland drive and inland empire on my list but didn't want to get too lynchpagic.

The difficulty of trying to explain why it's better (or no worse) with subsequent viewings can be summed up with these films though.

'Films that don't get shitter because you've seen them more than once' or 'films you can watch again and again and again' should be the alternate title of the thread.

next thread - films you liked once but were shithouse the next time around.


----------



## bum (18/3/13)

Any strong feelings (either way) in regard to The Devils Rejects?


----------



## Wolfman (18/3/13)

Full metal jacket needs to be added to my list.


----------



## manticle (18/3/13)

@bum:

I am a fan of both house of 1000 corpses and devils rejects and have enjoyed watching them more than twice. Not on my top list of movies that 'just keep getting better' but they don't get any worse either.

I dislike Rob's music* but think he does a great job of pastiching 70s horror movies with a modern twist.

*Actually quite like the sound in the movies - it's white zombie and rob zombie for which I care not a whit.


----------



## woody0055 (18/3/13)

Predator
Pulp Fiction
The exorcist (original with Linda Blair)
TheThing (original with Kurt Russell)

any movie with Melanie Jagger


----------



## bum (18/3/13)

manticle said:


> @bum:
> 
> I am a fan of both house of 1000 corpses and devils rejects and have enjoyed watching them more than twice. Not on my top list of movies that 'just keep getting better' but they don't get any worse either.
> 
> ...


I just feel like Devil's Rejects has the TCM vibe dialed up to 11. Was curious where you stood on it. Freebird is one of my favourite OST moments of all time.


----------



## browndog (18/3/13)

woody0055 said:


> Predator
> Pulp Fiction
> The exorcist (original with Linda Blair)
> TheThing (original with Kurt Russell)
> ...


Woody, I think you'll find the original The Thing was made in 1951, a little before Kurt's time.

Looking forward to Evil Dead 2 if the trailer is anything to go by,


----------



## bum (18/3/13)

You mean Evil Dead 1 3? Some bits do look awesome but the other bits...

Raimi is making Evil Dead 4 as well. The timeline on this series is all messed up.


----------



## Edak (18/3/13)

Aliens 
Full Metal Jacket
Blade Runner

Those are my top 3.


----------



## WarmBeer (18/3/13)

browndog said:


> Looking forward to Evil Dead 2 if the trailer is anything to go by,


Get a copy of "Cabin in the Woods".

Nice little subversive take on the genre. Plus, on-topic-ly, there's a whole bunch of little nods and pastiches in the background that you're certain to enjoy it more on subsequent viewings.


----------



## woody0055 (18/3/13)

browndog said:


> Woody, I think you'll find the original The Thing was made in 1951, a little before Kurt's time.
> 
> Looking forward to Evil Dead 2 if the trailer is anything to go by,





browndog said:


> Woody, I think you'll find the original The Thing was made in 1951, a little before Kurt's time.
> 
> Looking forward to Evil Dead 2 if the trailer is anything to go by,


thanks doggie, i will see if i can track it down...maybe its better than the "not quite as original as i thought original"

One movie that never fails to amuse is Basketcase


----------



## manticle (19/3/13)

The thing (carpenter)is inspired by/based on the thing from outer space but is far from a remake and can be viewed in its own light.

Great film (and I'm not a fan of carpenter).


----------



## komodo (19/3/13)

Inglorious bastards
Oceans 11/12/13
The Bank Job
Snatch
Lock Stock and two smoking barrels
Transporter movies
Pulp Fiction
Crank - seriously WTF?

Oh and any Marx brothers films. My dad, my brother and I could waste weeks watching Marx brothers over and over. Not many films have the linguistics that compare


----------



## tricache (19/3/13)

Edak said:


> Aliens
> Full Metal Jacket
> Blade Runner
> 
> Those are my top 3.


We need to hang out :lol:

I have even setup (synced up) and watched 3 versions of Blade Runner (original with the horrible voice overs, directors and final cut) at once just to see all the differences.


----------



## raven19 (21/3/13)

Office Space - great p!ss take on office culture and evil corporations. Plus a young Jenn Aniston helps.


----------



## Helles (21/3/13)

The Generals Daughter


----------



## bradsbrew (23/3/13)

Pulp fiction
Mad max
Terminator
Fear and loathing in Las Vegas
Running on empty
Life of brian


----------



## Nick JD (23/3/13)

raven19 said:


> Office Space - great p!ss take on office culture and evil corporations. Plus a young Jenn Aniston helps.


I could create a shrine for that movie and worship it. Says more about first-wold-problems than anything since, or following.


----------



## bignath (28/3/13)

Spinal Tap.

So many great one liners and an all star cast.


----------



## Ivonavich (28/3/13)

Shawshank Redemption
Braveheart
LOTR
Star Wars (all of them)
Most Bond Films 
Waiting.


----------



## Ivonavich (28/3/13)

Remember the Titans 
also works everytime.......


----------



## kalbarluke (28/3/13)

Anything by Pixar. "The Incredibles" is honestly one of the best films ever made IMHO for many reasons. I've seen that movie many times and it really does get better every time I watch it.


----------



## Norto (28/3/13)

Blazing Saddles
The Bourne series
Happy Gilmour
The Waterboy
The Long Kiss Goodnight.


----------



## Nibbo (28/3/13)

kalbarluke said:


> Anything by Pixar. "The Incredibles" is honestly one of the best films ever made IMHO for many reasons. I've seen that movie many times and it really does get better every time I watch it.


I'm avoiding Pixar films currently as my 7 month old is just starting to take notice of giggle and hoot on TV and i'm expecting an onslaught of Pixar movies on at home for years to come. Just keeping my distance to prepare.

My most enjoyable DVD's at home are:
The good, the bad and the ugly
For a few dollars more
A fistfull of dollars
Lock, Stock and two Smoking Barrels
Evil Dead trilogy
Don't have at home but loved watching "Clash of the Titans" growing up on the old vcr. Watched the remake saturday night and got depressed and went to bed.


----------



## scottc1178 (28/3/13)

The godfather 1 and 2


----------



## kalbarluke (28/3/13)

Nibbo,

Have you seen Snatch (which is supposedly the "sequel to Lock, Stock....")? Very good film. Even Brad Pitt does a good job as a gypsy, bare knuckle boxer.


----------



## GuyQLD (28/3/13)

Only because you can't understand a bleedin thing he says.


----------



## Cocko (28/3/13)

Opposite to thread topic, only good the first time...

Primal Fear.


----------



## Nibbo (28/3/13)

kalbarluke said:


> Nibbo,
> 
> Have you seen Snatch (which is supposedly the "sequel to Lock, Stock....")? Very good film. Even Brad Pitt does a good job as a gypsy, bare knuckle boxer.


Have seen the odd snatch...i mean yep i have seen snatch which is also a good'n to watch. And yes, have no idea what Brad Pitt says with out subtitles...but is a kickass knuckle boxer...


----------



## bowie in space (29/3/13)

Lost in Translation


----------



## bum (29/3/13)

The title sequence gets better every time I watch it.


----------



## jyo (30/3/13)

Toy Story III.


Don't judge me.


----------



## petesbrew (31/3/13)

Nibbo said:


> I'm avoiding Pixar films currently as my 7 month old is just starting to take notice of giggle and hoot on TV and i'm expecting an onslaught of Pixar movies on at home for years to come. Just keeping my distance to prepare.
> 
> My most enjoyable DVD's at home are:
> The good, the bad and the ugly
> ...


I know what you mean re: Pixar movies, but wow kids movies have come a long way in the last 15 or so years.
Made the missus angry a few years ago of putting a movie on for my daughter (about 4yo) I grabbed off a workmate.
Coraline.
It's pretty much stop motion animated horror disguised as a kids movie.
When my wife saw it for the first time she hit the ******* roof. 
In my defence, Í pointed out how her control freak friend's kids get scared just watching some Angelina Ballerina episodes.

Meanwhile our daughter is sprawled across the floor watching some messed-up nightmare-inducing animations while casually slurping on her drink bottle.


----------



## brettprevans (31/3/13)

I watched coraline the other night for the first time before letting the kids watch it. Glad I did. Fkn insane shit in that isnt it. Tim burton smokes weird shit to come up with these movies.

In saying that I think most pixar movies are better with subsequent viewings. Monsters inc, up, etc


----------



## bum (31/3/13)

I don't believe that's one of Burton's.

Neil Gaiman as I recall.


----------



## brettprevans (31/3/13)

bum said:


> I don't believe that's one of Burton's.
> 
> Neil Gaiman as I recall.


I must be thinking of another one. Well gaimen smoked weird shit. So does Hayao Miyazaki wrote ponyo, spirited away etc. Great movies although the ending of ponyo suck which hayao admits he didnt know how to end.


----------



## Airgead (31/3/13)

bum said:


> I don't believe that's one of Burton's.
> 
> Neil Gaiman as I recall.


If i remember correctly, Gaiman wrote the story or the screenplay... Burton did the film.

They both smoke weird shit.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## bum (31/3/13)

Burton was not involved.


----------



## Airgead (31/3/13)

> _*Coraline*_ is a 2009 British-American stop-motion 3D horror/fantasy film based on Neil Gaiman's 2002 novel of the same name. It was produced by Laika and distributed by Focus Features. Written and directed by Henry Selick, it was released widely in United States theaters on February 6, 2009, after a world premiere at the Portland International Film Festival. The film was made with Gaiman's approval and cooperation.


Well bugger me. I could have sworn it was Burton. Maybe I was smoking some weird shit.


----------



## bum (31/3/13)

To be fair, I'm pretty sure Coraline was promoted as being "from the director of A Nightmare Before Christmas" or similar. Probably a fairly common misconception that Burton directed that one too.


----------



## brettprevans (31/3/13)

That's the other one was thinking of. I thought burton was involved in those? Obviously not. Weird. Maybe we are all smoking weird shit... umm im outta weird shit can I get some more to please. Might make movies either less freaky or more freaky.


----------



## bum (31/3/13)

Burton didn't direct Nightmare Before Christmas (stop-motion animation is hard as shit and I'm pretty sure you can't just wake up one day and say "I'm making a feature length stop-motion film!") but he was heavily involved in that one. Story and character design, as I recall it. Maybe script but less sure of that.


----------



## manticle (2/4/13)

Watched scarface last night.

'Say hello to my little fren'..'


----------



## tricache (2/4/13)

Just got a new 51 inch plasma last night so had to "test it out" with Avengers, The Hobbit & Life of Pi

Gotta say Life of Pi wasn't what I expected, it was ok but not as mind blowing (apart from the visuals) as everyone made it out to br.


----------



## WarmBeer (2/4/13)

tricache said:


> Just got a new 51 inch plasma last night so had to "test it out" with Avengers, The Hobbit & Life of Pi
> 
> Gotta say Life of Pi wasn't what I expected, it was ok but not as mind blowing (apart from the visuals) as everyone made it out to br.


But, but, The Hobbit and Life of Pi aren't even out yet.

I just don't understand how this is possible?


----------



## tricache (2/4/13)

WarmBeer said:


> But, but, The Hobbit and Life of Pi aren't even out yet.
> 
> I just don't understand how this is possible?


_Technically _imported from overseas.... B)


----------



## Acasta (2/4/13)

Freddy got fingered. Its a terrible movie, but I laugh every time.


----------



## tricache (2/4/13)

Acasta said:


> Freddy got fingered. Its a terrible movie, but I laugh every time.


That cow scene....


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (10/4/13)

Braveheart Heat Dances with Wolves Young Guns Scarface


----------



## Weizguy (23/4/13)

Movies that I can and DO watch again and again include:

Beerfest
Mad Max
Mad Max 2
Bad Boy Bubby
Blue Velvet
12 Monkeys
Snatch
Limitless
Clerks
Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas
Young Frankenstein
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.

All are complex enough to warrant subsequent viewings


----------



## mikec (23/4/13)

The Godfather.


----------



## Dave70 (23/4/13)

Traffic.


----------



## Dave70 (23/4/13)

mikec said:


> The Godfather.


*I am a stranger in this country..*
*And I meant no disrespect to you, or your daughter...*
*I am an American -- hiding in Sicily...*
*My name is Michael Corleone...*
*There are people who'd pay a lot of money for that information...*

*But then your daughter would lose a father...*

*..instead of gaining a husband.*


He was a psychopath. But an _eloquent_ psychopath.


----------



## pk.sax (3/6/13)

Leon - the professional


----------



## djar007 (3/6/13)

Lonesome dove. The departed. Scarface


----------



## philmud (3/6/13)

No Country for Old Men, Gummo, Trainspotting


----------



## Mardoo (3/6/13)

Everything Is Illuminated
Deadman
Bladerunner
Sweet Movie
Wings of Desire (aka Wings Over Berlin)
Cabin In the Woods
The Sound of Music (yep, seen it about 100 times since my daughter was born and I still enjoy it)


----------



## mwd (7/6/13)

Young Einstein by Yahoo Serious pure daft entertainment.


----------



## AHB_Admin (8/6/13)

Phil Mud said:


> No Country for Old Men, Gummo, Trainspotting


I came here to say Trainspotting. Most Danny Boyle movies get better over time.


----------



## Judanero (8/6/13)

Predator, Return of the Jedi,12 Monkeys, Hobo with a shotgun, Ninja scroll, Krystal Steal loves Jenna Jameson, and Dogma.

Pulp fiction.


----------



## Northside Novice (8/6/13)

North shore for me just got better and better . Rewinded it at least 14 times when I was twelve . When we were lucky enough to hire a VCR from the shop . 
It got better every time until I knew it word for word . 
Yoused to pretend at caloundra/happy valley that I was in Hawaii surfing like a god 
But if mind fuk is the want search for 'stan deyo'. 
His real stuff gets better every time , no shit .


----------



## Snow (12/6/13)

Flying High.

Cracks me up every time.

"So son, have you ever been in a Turkish prison?"

"surely you can't be serious!" " Yes I am serious....... and stop calling me Shirly"


----------



## Danwood (12/6/13)

I too like Ronin and LOTR...and anything else which features Sean Bean being killed off.

Game of Thrones is also good, although it is not a film and therefore not applicable to this thread.


----------



## bum (12/6/13)

Spoilers!


----------



## tricache (13/6/13)

Did I say Beerfest? Yes Beerfest...stupid but still a good laugh and gets better with beer! :beerbang:


----------



## Nibbo (13/6/13)

A while back i recorded Beerfest on the old PS3...Watched it the day after with no sound. Just at the end SWMBO comes in an laughs at me for watching an entire movie with no audio. She tweaked a thing or two and bang...there was sound.

So of course i watched it again with sound and technically it was a better experience watching it again.


----------



## mwd (14/6/13)

Jack Reacher Tom at his macho best after Collateral. Mission Impossible were meh.


----------



## Clutch (15/6/13)

HEAT, Ronin, Boondock Saints, The Crow, Top Gun (shut up).


----------



## Mardoo (15/6/13)

Clutch said:


> HEAT, Ronin, Boondock Saints, The Crow, Top Gun (shut up).


Ups for Boondock Saints. Good flick.


----------



## chewy (23/6/13)

Weekend at Bernie's! Fair dinkum this movie! Roflol!


----------



## toolio666 (23/6/13)

In memory of James Gandolfini, "The Last Castle", watched it again on friday night. Redford is great. 
LOTR. 
Bourne series, though Legacy wasn't as good...
Stickmen... Kiwi underground pool tournament...
History of the World Part 1. Actually anything Mel Brooks is usually great.
Monsters Inc. (insane drinking game... Every time you see a door... Fine till you get to the Factory).
American History X.

Not technically a movie, but Eddie Murphy, Delirious...


----------



## Cocko (23/6/13)

For no reason, except I couldn't reach the remote - watched MadMax Thunder dome yesterday...


True review - was definitely not better and I wish I had lent over and changed the channel. 


Funny how I could walk to the taps but refused to lean...

Anyways, carry on.


----------



## bum (23/6/13)

Your phone has an IR blaster built in.


----------

